# Clinton River



## lith74 (May 1, 2010)

Anyone know how iced up the Clinton River is? Are there any accessable fishing spots?


----------



## Pikewhisperer (Sep 9, 2011)

First couple bends after Yates was open last I saw. Mouth if Red Run down a ways is open producing Pike and a stray Walleye here and there. Was using small Suckers on the Pike and the eyes were hitting Jigs.

Sent From The Halls Of Krom


----------



## Danieljack (Sep 1, 2013)

I drove by the park in Utica earlier today. Saw some ice but the river did look fish able.


----------



## lith74 (May 1, 2010)

Thanks guys. My buddy and I are going to try this morning. I'll update later.

Sent from my Galaxy S3 because I am not fishing.


----------



## lith74 (May 1, 2010)

Hit that spot at red run and the Clinton. Didn't get anything except one hit. Went behind the Macomb county sheriff's in mt Clemens for a bit. No luck there either. 

Sent from my Galaxy S3 because I am not fishing.


----------



## Pikewhisperer (Sep 9, 2011)

Were you using jigs or live Suckers?

Sent From The Halls Of Krom


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Slow bite, expect to work hard with the cold temps and snow to hike thru. I did head out for a couple hours and cover some water. I managed one and missed one other bite.


----------



## lith74 (May 1, 2010)

Pikewhisperer said:


> Were you using jigs or live Suckers?
> 
> Sent From The Halls Of Krom


Jigs, plastic suckers, hot n tot spinner and an umbrella rig. 

Sent from my Galaxy S3 because I am not fishing.


----------



## mrjimspeaks (Aug 23, 2009)

I went out yesterday and ended up 0-2. The last fish was a monster that would've likely beat my personal best. Crashed around on surface before coming about 3 ft. out of the water; then it broke me off. Bite came on a big pink spawn bag.


----------



## Tizzo (Jan 8, 2012)

Went out to find some open water. Ended up a little downstream of Shady Side Park. Went 1 for 3 on chrome. My first +15" steelhead and no camama...:rant: Slip with jig & wax worms.

Using a slip bobber in this weather is nearly unbearable and it's only getting colder. I was just following the river looking for places without a ton of ice and ended up having a great time.


----------



## STEELHEAD JUNKIE (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks for the report. I'm shocked there were places to fish and it was not locked up. Its been so cold lately. Congrats on your fish.


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Tizzo said:


> Went out to find some open water. Ended up a little downstream of Shady Side Park. Went 1 for 3 on chrome. My first +15" steelhead and no camama...:rant: Slip with jig & wax worms.
> 
> Using a slip bobber in this weather is nearly unbearable and it's only getting colder. I was just following the river looking for places without a ton of ice and ended up having a great time.


Good work! How did the water look stained or clear, and was the river mostly deep below the park or could you see bottom thru any of that section?


----------



## Pikewhisperer (Sep 9, 2011)

Nice job on the Steel. Being that the temps are plummeting, I'm going to Lexington for some Browns and maybe a Laker. If these temps keep up the river might just freeze through, lol. Hard to believe this time of year last year I was tearin em up. Also hitting Hubbard Lake for our annual ice fishing trip for some Eyes and Convict's. Get some nice big Perch there on the SE end. Hope we have a good run this year down here on the Clinton and wish everyone the best of luck and the best of times. I'll keep posted as soon as the River cooperates. 

Godspeed.

Sent From The Halls Of Krom


----------

